# Do I really need a car in Dubai?



## Scrumptious (Mar 5, 2014)

Hi, 

We are considering a company relocation to Dubai and I am rather concerned by driving in Dubai. I honestly don't think I can do it! I have spent the last few years driving around Cornwall only.

Does anyone know any company's that you can hire a driver and a car to be at your beck and call? I know that sounds very decadent( apologies) but I do remember an old friend using such a service in Dubai, and I hear that taxis's are not always around.

Also we would be moving with a 16 year old boy and I am thinking of living in the Marina or JBR so he can get around easier by taxi or hopefully a car company. Any thoughts on this?Good area for teenagers/ little bit of community ?

My Husband will be travelling around the MENA region so it doesn't matter where we live for him.

Reading this back I sound very green to Dubai life, but I suppose we all started somewhere...

Any response and help is much appreciated


----------



## liksah (Mar 7, 2014)

You do need a car in Dubai for the most part. Hiring a driver+car is quite expensive..


----------



## Maestroeg (Nov 2, 2010)

You can place an ad in Dubizzle and you will get tons of calls from drivers.


----------



## RandomDude (Mar 7, 2014)

Scrumptious said:


> Hi,
> 
> We are considering a company relocation to Dubai and I am rather concerned by driving in Dubai. I honestly don't think I can do it! I have spent the last few years driving around Cornwall only.
> 
> ...


Having a car is very helpful, actually a must.

Now, you can drive yourself, or hire a driver. Contrary to the comment above, having a driver is very cheap.
You can pay him 1200 per month, some even pay less.
Look at this story and you'll understand:

Rolls-Royce chaffeur fired for refusing to drive boss on day of mum’s death | GulfNews.com

Don't worry about drivers, they are in abudance, and can get ones per job for really low prices. 
Though if you look for a driver minus the bad hygiene , you can go for specialized
companies like : Dial A Driver 

Life is very easy here , your grocery is delivered for free, dry clean picked up/delivered for free,furniture assembled,moved,curtains installed,apartment cleaned by underpaid invisible people.

You will get used to driving, you just need to grow some courage.

Most companies, hires multipale drivers, because their salaries are nothing, and need them to run errands like paper works,tranport low paid secretaries/clerk.

Drivers and cars for hire is your very last concern, in a nutshell, there are too many of them, and they cost nothing


----------



## Maestroeg (Nov 2, 2010)

Dubizzle Dubai | Car Lift: you need Carlift?please Read full DETAIL IN ADS and CALL 24H

Try this its an ad on dubizzle


----------



## Maestroeg (Nov 2, 2010)

Dubizzle Dubai | Car Lift in Dubai, UAE

You can also try the whole page for car lift


----------



## RandomDude (Mar 7, 2014)

Maestroeg said:


> Dubizzle Dubai | Car Lift in Dubai, UAE
> 
> You can also try the whole page for car lift


If they are starting a company, it is better to have a long relation ship with a driver, rather getting someone through dubbizle

When you start a company here, you'll find tens of people with resources to help out over these things, your next door company driver will have you his cousin in a second, which is better in my opinion.

Factors to look for, driver personal hygiene, they are mostly kind and nice people trying to make a living, but some don't take care of themselves, as they share small apartments and have bad personal care manners.

I know people commuting between Dubai and Abu Dhabi hire drivers.

What kind of company may I ask? Good luck with it and please treat the employee nicely


----------



## Maestroeg (Nov 2, 2010)

From my experience as a real estate agent I think you should consider springs meadows area for your son, he can make lots of friends and you will be lucky if you can find him one of the schools in the community where he can go with a bicycle also he can find lots of sport activities in the pool area such as tenis courts and basket ball, its the perfect place for families. He can take the bus to JBR or to any near by malls.
Springs and Meadows are good for you too, its easier to make friends unlike Marina or JBR where you hardly meet your neighbor.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Just stay off the main roads like SZR and you'll mostly be fine.

I will be presumptive and assume you will be doing the shopping run, the school run and going to the Malls and you can do most of hat and never get onto motorways.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Dubai driving really isn't that bad at all. It's certainly nothing like what you might find in India or Egypt or Indonesia. 

People do drive faster in Dubai but you learn to adjust to it pretty quickly. Of all my years in Dubai I've never known anyone personally who was involved in a car accident, save one. 

But you can always just take taxis. They're everywhere and cheap.


----------



## kcgirl (Sep 9, 2013)

I live in JBR and have met many of my neighbors! And we do not have a car. We take the metro or take cabs (cabs are in abundance down here!).

I can't emphasize how much we enjoy living in JBR. SO much to do, 2 min walk to the beach, restaurants, shopping, and 10 min walk to the metro, Dubai Marina Mall. My 2 year old has met oodles of friends as have I. Feel very at home here!

There are lots of teenagers here also


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

TallyHo said:


> But you can always just take taxis. They're everywhere and cheap.


I have been in more shunts in taxis than car crashes


----------

